# Pasar fuente conmutada de 110V a 220V



## kapi2454 (Mar 31, 2014)

Buenas gente!
No tengo muchos comentarios por mi poca experiencia pero me gusta revolver el foro de a ratos,
asi que como quien dice soy mas un lector pero ahora tengo una duda. 

Tengo una fuente conmutada de un cargador de batería de un taladro.
funciona bien a 110.
Para pasarla a 220V hice lo que muestro aquí en la imagen con cosas que saque de internet.







Hice lo que muestra en la imagen para ver si podía dejarla a 220 y prende unos 6 segundos y se apaga.
Si espero a que se descarguen los filtros vuelve a encender otros 6 segundos y se apaga.
(Sin tener la batería colocada para cargar.)

Solo la probé 3 veces por las dudas. Esta algo mal en el diseño?
Las resistencias son de 150k y se suponen que sirven para mantener una simetría aunque de un lado es obvio que el filtro va a tener mas carga. 
Los Filtros son de 200V 330uf.

Bueno desde ya muchas gracias gente! ...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 31, 2014)

Hola caro kapi2454 , te dejo aca como deves armar la entrada de tu fuente para andar en 220Vac.
Tenga mucha atencción en todos conponentes polarizados (diodos y capacitores electroliticos) , revise dos vezes todos los passos enpleados para no tener nenhuma sorpresa desagradable.
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en tu desahollo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.
P.D. Picar dos vezes sob lo dibujo para puder mirar mejor ( mas ampliado)


----------



## kapi2454 (Mar 31, 2014)

Gracias por responder tan rapido, ahora tengo una duda. 
cuando esta coenctado a 110V a la salida del puente tengo unos 155V de continua, pero si ahora conecto 220 voy a tener unos 311V. 
Colocar dos capacitores como me indicas en el dibujo baja ese voltaje que estoy introduciendo a la otra parte del cargador? Muchas pero muchas gracias por esta ayuda. Un abrazo!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 31, 2014)

Bueno lo que se passa es que lo circuito que yo te dibujei se trata de un rectificador de onda conpleta , asi tenemos en la salida = entrada X 1,414 . 
Haora quando es para andar en 110Vac lo circuito es configurado como doblador de tensión , asi tenemos en la salida = entrada X2 X 1,414.
Te dejo aca lo circuito doblador.


----------



## fdesergio (Mar 31, 2014)

Lo que dice Daniel no es 100% cierto si el primario de la fuente no esta calculado para mas de 160Vdc se dañara con el circuito que el te dio pues ese saca 320VDC, el que tu tienes esta bien teoricamente, habria que probar y ver si no se cae la tension pues se forma un divisor capacitivo y el otro capacitor queda sin carga (aparte de la resistencia de sangria), observa eso, chauuuuuuuuuuu



Peor aun Daniel, Kapi pretende conectarla a 220VAc lo que le envias sacara al final 220*2*1.4142 casi 620VDC!!!!!  OJO AL PIOJOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 31, 2014)

fdesergio dijo:


> Lo que dice Daniel no es 100% cierto si el primario de la fuente no esta calculado para mas de 160Vdc se dañara con el circuito que el te dio pues ese saca 320VDC, el que tu tienes esta bien teoricamente, habria que probar y ver si no se cae la tension pues se forma un divisor capacitivo y el otro capacitor queda sin carga (aparte de la resistencia de sangria), observa eso, chauuuuuuuuuuu
> 
> 
> 
> Peor aun Daniel, Kapi pretende conectarla a 220VAc lo que le envias sacara al final 220*2*1.4142 casi 620VDC!!!!!  OJO AL PIOJOOOOOOOOO!!!!


! Cielo Santo , tienes toda razón caro Fdesergio ! , Yo estaba analizando como si fuese una fuente comutada de ordenadores , pero no es asi portanto caro conpañero kapi2454 orbide todo o que yo aclare hasta haora  vuelve tu cargador a lo circuito original y conecte el en un transformador que converta los 220Vac en 110Vac , listo.
1000 descurpas por lo equivoco y gracias Don fdesergio por lo alerta.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 31, 2014)

Un poco mas y tenemos piojo electrocutado


----------



## kapi2454 (Abr 1, 2014)

Justamente por eso pregunte, algo encaro y me parecía que podia armar fuego ahí jeje, Ahora esta con un tranfo pero quería quitarlo por que es molesto y me ocupa espacio aparte de que tengo que llevar dos cosas.
A mi XBOX le hice algo parecido y desde hace 2 años la tengo funcionando impecable.
Por eso quería hacer este invento, observe que al principio la tensión se divide igual entre los filtros y luego en el filtro que esta conectado la carga del cargador cae y en el que esta en vacío aumenta.
Supongo que es por eso que funciona unos segundos y se apaga.
El filtro en vacio queda a unos 245 (El filtro es de 200V y 330uf) y el que esta con carga queda a unos 70V.
Alguna idea mas? Gracias gente por todo nuevamente! 
Conecte mal las resistencias?


----------



## fdesergio (Abr 1, 2014)

revisa el voltaje del condensador de tu fuente original, si es a 350VDc o mas probablemente sea una fuente de entrada  de 90-240VAc, casi siempre las switching son asi y entonces no tendrias problema al conectarlo directamente a los 220VAC, una foto no sobraria!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 1, 2014)

Se podría pasar de 110 a 220 , si el circuito original fuera el de la derecha y la reforma el de la izquierda , o sea al revés  !







Kapi , hacete un dimmer sencillo , pero mejor el de doble constante de tiempo , para calibrarlo le ponés un puente rectificador y un capacitor y lo vas regulando hasta que el capacitor tenga 150 V , ojo que sin carga si te pasás mientras lo calibrás parecerá que no baja porque te queda cargado 

Después ya funcionando te fijás si tenés que retocarlo 

Saludos !

.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 1, 2014)

Hola a todos , Afortunadamente Dios es padre y lo conpañero kapi2454 NO seguiu mis equivocados consejos asi NO estropiando tu cargador conmutado. 
Don Fdesergio detectou lo equivoco alertando lo que se passa y yo despertei para la realidad, donde un cargardor conmutado no es como una fuente de ordenador o PC.
mas una vez 10000 descurpas por lo equivoco aca generado por mi persona.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## kapi2454 (Abr 1, 2014)

A pedido del publico jeje.
Gracias por la ayuda gente, les dejo unas imágenes.



 Subido en subir imagenes
Este es el filtro original que trae.



 Subido en subir imagenes



 Subido en subir imagenes

Datasheet
http://kazus.ru/datasheets/pdf-data/4880122/STMICROELECTRONICS/STP9NK50Z.html





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Se podría pasar de 110 a 220 , si el circuito original fuera el de la derecha y la reforma el de la izquierda , o sea al revés  !
> 
> http://s2.subirimagenes.com/imagen/8863235fuente-xonutada-a-22.png
> 
> ...



Cuando dices dimmer te refieres al que traen las luces que se ajusta la luminosidad?
Donde dices de colocarlo? en el circuito original o en el modificado para regular el balance?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 1, 2014)

Dimmer con triac , entre los 220 y la fuente normal sin reformas , la lámpara sería tu fuente 






https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/diac-triac-dimmer-43300/

Otra opción sería rehacer el transformador con menos espiras en el primario


----------



## flaco-urbano (Jun 7, 2019)

Re-vivo esto para poner un pregunta asociada al título.
Me han traído la fuente de una impresora láser con los filtros de entrada en mal estado y a causa de que la han conectado a 220V.
Estos dos filtros son un doblador de voltaje y me gustaría poner sólo uno y poder conectarla a los 220V.
Ahora el inconveniente; el fusor (lámpara o calentador cerámico) no lo puedo conectar a los 220V...

Se podrá? 





DOSMETROS dijo:


> dimmer sencillo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 7, 2019)

Si tiene un doblador entonces desde los 110VAC quedarán 155 VDC + 155 VDC = 310 VDC

Con 4 díodos y un solo capacitor estarías en los mismos 310 VDC pero fijate que no use corriente de la unión de los dos capacitores.


----------

